# Non-Paged memory leak server 2003



## Jbumpus (Mar 17, 2009)

I have an on going issue with an Exchange server. The computer seems to have 
a a Non-paged memory leak that is causing the server to allow any new 
connections because http.sys can not access additional memory. This issue 
happened on the server two weeks ago and I thought that I resolved the issue. 
It has come up again and this time a different tag has taken up all the 
Non-paged memory. According to poolmon.exe the process taking the memory is 
afdp. This article by David Wang will give more information about my issue. 
http://blogs.msdn.com/david.wang/ar...t-connections-due-to-Connections-Refused.aspx 
This issue makes users not be able to connect to the OWA and stops users from mobile devices not receive e-mails
I welcome any suggestions to help me resolve this issue. Thanks,


----------

